# Staying lean and fit in college



## Bkoo (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds like you interesting in toning and building a moderate amount of muscle. 

Pilates would burn fat and tone, but it wouldn't do a whole lot to build any muscle. 

Maybe you should check out if you school offers any Martial Art classes. Martial Arts generally offer very well balanced exercise routines that do everything from cardio, to stretching, to muscle building exercises like pushups, crunches and squats.
Martial arts, especially really active ones like kickboxing can be intense but also a lot of fun


----------



## Parking fine (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't reinvent the wheel, just start doing squats, bench presses, and deadlifts


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Climb.


----------

